# Jumping



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey everyone, just wanted to get your opinions on the best way to stop Brody from jumping. He all of a sudden just started doing it and I want to stop it before it gets out of hand and before he is full grown. He is only really doing it when people walk in the door. I do tell them to ignore him and when I can get to the door I usually make him sit. However, sometimes I can't get there before my husband or sister walks in. Just wanted to see what worked the best for you guys! Thanks


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Put a sign on your door so they don't just walk in. You put your back to the door and your hand out walking your dog away from the door. You are claiming the door or anything else in your house as YOURS and you must give permission to have anything that is yours. You back him 8 ft. away from the door and tell him sit stay. You then go to the door making sure he doesn't move and then open the door and direct the people to ignore him until you say it's ok. You can also work this on a leash. He needs to take you seriously and it will take some time but be patient.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Don't let your guest, as cesar would say, touch, look, or talk to your dog when they walk in. Do not let them get excited. Have your guests walk in and completely ignore the dog. When they're calm and all four paws are on the ground, that's when they can say hello.

If you pet the dog while jumping, the dogs are learning that it's ok to jump. They figure out that's what gets peoples attention and it's a never ending cycle. 

They need to learn that when guests come into the house that all four paws stay on the ground to get attention and not the other way around.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Karma is a bit of a jumper when she is excited in the morning BUT i can totally stop it by a stern "uh uh" or "down" or just ignoring her. Actually I think the harder aspect of training here is the morons who come through the door and despite me having told them a million times before to ignore her the first thing they do is raise their arms above their head and start dancing around on tippy toes whilst looking at her and giggling / screaming.  PEOPLE !!!!!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah you guys are right, I'll just to have to tell everyone to wait before they walk in and keep stressing to not pay attention to him. I do have him under control where he doesn't try to fly out the door when someone is leaving, I make him do the sit stay. I'll just have to grab my leash and yell at everyone else not to come in or let me know ahead of time!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Don't let your guest, as cesar would say, touch, look, or talk to your dog when they walk in. Do not let them get excited. Have your guests walk in and completely ignore the dog. When they're calm and all four paws are on the ground, that's when they can say hello.
> 
> If you pet the dog while jumping, the dogs are learning that it's ok to jump. They figure out that's what gets peoples attention and it's a never ending cycle.
> 
> They need to learn that when guests come into the house that all four paws stay on the ground to get attention and not the other way around.


Nicely said!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i would have lots of people visit at different
times during the day. in the begining i would have my dog leashed
when the people are entering the house. if my dog jumped
i would pull him down (gently) and say "no jumping".
then i would teach my dog "go to your bed" or "go to your crate"
depending on which set up i have. when the quest ring the bell
or knock on the door i would say "go to your bed". i would have the
quest enter the house and after a few minutes i would release my dog.
i taught my dog not to charge people when he was released. when you're
teaching "go to your bed" don't wait for vistors to come to
teach it. you can teach it without visitors. you reinforce it
with visitors.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

teach your dog not to walk of the door even
if the door is propped open and people are calling
him out of the house. if there's someone standing
in your yard with a dog and they're calling
your dog, teach him not to go out of the door.
when i taught my dog not to leave the house
i use to prop the door open. when my dog started
to walk out of the door i would bring him back in
or not let him walk out of the door and say "no". i did
it all of the time. i propped open the door as my dog neared the door
would say "no". sometimes i would run my hand along the ceil
of the door and pat it and say "no". i wanted to give him an idea
of what i'm saying no for. once my dog got the idea
i had my neighbors call him while the door was propped open.
once he got that i had my neighbors
and friends come over with their dogs and call him. once he didn't leave the house with people calling him with their dogs while standing
in the yard i had them walk up the steps with their dogs and let
the dogs get nose to nose. theni would have them walk down the steps
and call my dog. once he didn't leave the house after that i knew he had it. i still test him from time to time to make sure he doesn't leave the house. i also taught him if he's ever left outside alone ( not in the yard) to lay down on our steps. i taught him this just in case i forget
to bring him in or i come into the house for something and i leave
him unattended.
on our steps.


Lesley1905 said:


> Yeah you guys are right, I'll just to have to tell everyone to wait before they walk in and keep stressing to not pay attention to him. I do have him under control where he doesn't try to fly out the door when someone is leaving, I make him do the sit stay. I'll just have to grab my leash and yell at everyone else not to come in or let me know ahead of time!


----------



## jmoney (Jul 21, 2010)

I agree with whats said above, our dog is allowed no contact with guests unless she has been laying down completely, and has staid in that position, and remained calm after the person has entered the house completely and move away from the door.


----------

